

Cloudinary's jQuery plugin for embedding and transforming images - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/cloudinary_s_jquery_library_for_embedding_and_transforming_images

======
nadavs
This blog post introduces Cloudinary’s jQuery plugin for easily embedding
images and transforming images in the cloud using Javascript.

As web developers, we closely monitor the shifts in today's modern web
applications architecture stack. We find the client vs. server-side HTML
rendering debate particularly interesting.

We really wanted to help simplify image management for Javascript developers -
client-side rendering and node.js developers alike.

